# Who can get more dirt on them



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I think Logans part pig.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I know the feeling... part golden, part pig and part fish. sign, gotta love em

thanks for sharing! :wavey:


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Hilarious.

It's good to be a dog. You can get that dirty and not even care. 

How many baths did it take to un-dirty him? Maybe just take him through the car wash.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!! Looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so thankful my girls don't like to get that dirty.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG - as humans we would probably pay pounds/dollars for a mud bath like that, and they get theirs for free.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

dberk said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> It's good to be a dog. You can get that dirty and not even care.
> 
> How many baths did it take to un-dirty him? Maybe just take him through the car wash.


Comes right off with hose, then I blow them with the shop Vac.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW!!! LOL.. So much fun to look forward too.. Madison likes the dirt also.. LOL


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Did they need to get in the car for a ride home? So funny to watch...


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

That was great. Looks like the enjoyed it. Hope they enjoyed the bath as well.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

janine said:


> Did they need to get in the car for a ride home? So funny to watch...


Back seat of my truck.


----------

